# DIY Spray bar for Fluval 405



## Elyssa (Feb 10, 2013)

I used a smaller diameter PVC pipe-drilled small holes every inch and plugged the end with a suction cup and slid it into the output. Works great.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

I did the exact same thing on my 304. I used 1/2 PVC but i made the holes too large. One day i'll get around to correcting it. I am in the process of doing this on my 205 as well except i am using 1/2 cpvc this time and much smaller holes.


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Where can I get these parts at


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

home depot, lowes, any decent hardware or plumbing supply store


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok kool , what's the name of the piece i need so I can angle the spray bar


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I ordered Acrylic clear tubes from ebay, (you can also see if there's a plastics store around your area to save on shipping. ) I drilled holes and made a spray bar that spanned my entire tank


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

You'll need elbows, end caps, hose barbs, and hose clamps. Do a Google search, tons of good info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

The Whole Thing









The Left Side









The Right Side









End-Cap Connected to Pipe









Rubber Gasket Connected to 3/4 x 1/2 Reducer









3/4 x 1/2 Reducer Connected To 3/4 x 1/2 Elbow









3/4 x 1/2 Elbow Connected To Pipe









I drilled 7/64th sized holes each 1" apart.


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you every one , this will be my project on Wednesday


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

I used cpvc instead of pvc. cpvc is measured by outside diameter and pvc is measured by inside diameter.

Thus a 1/2" cpvc pipe fits nicely into 1/2" tubing. 1/2" pvc, not so much.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

If you're clever with it, you can use 90s to make it "hang" on the rim of your tank.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

I used CPVC as well, It's made for drinking water so 100% safe.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> If you're clever with it, you can use 90s to make it "hang" on the rim of your tank.


This is what I did with mine.
It's all PVC and pressure fitted, so it's easily disassembled or modified.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

How many hole do you need to drill?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> How many hole do you need to drill?


It all depends on what spacing you have and how long your tank is.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I like this, so for a 55 heavy planted tanks with fluval 405 would it be best to do a 45" spray bar or a 12" bar. And how many holes would I need to use


----------

